# Tecumseh VLV60-hard starting



## namot (Oct 13, 2013)

just cleaned carb and replaced jet and o-rings, with the lower temps. it's become very hard to start, using primer 20-30 times before it hits, then stalls after a few seconds, use primer button perhaps 6 times, will start and continue to run, thinking I should start with the easy and replace button, what do you think?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

namot said:


> just cleaned carb and replaced jet and o-rings, with the lower temps. it's become very hard to start, using primer 20-30 times before it hits, then stalls after a few seconds, use primer button perhaps 6 times, will start and continue to run, thinking I should start with the easy and replace button, what do you think?


Did you dig out the old "O" ring behind the jet, sometimes people forget that part. While it is running spray some car/brake parts cleaner behind the carb, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak and can take the appropriate action. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Complete bowl kits with new float, main jet etc. are very reasonable for these engines. That may be the easiest fix. Also, ck. new carb. cost may also be reasonable.


----------



## namot (Oct 13, 2013)

geogrubb said:


> Did you dig out the old "O" ring behind the jet, sometimes people forget that part. While it is running spray some car/brake parts cleaner behind the carb, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak and can take the appropriate action. Have a good one. Geo


yes on the o-ring.
will try looking for an air leak, thanks for the tip.
will get back to you after.


----------



## namot (Oct 13, 2013)

geogrubb said:


> Did you dig out the old "O" ring behind the jet, sometimes people forget that part. While it is running spray some car/brake parts cleaner behind the carb, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak and can take the appropriate action. Have a good one. Geo


o.k., took me a while to get back to it, been cold and snowy here.
tried your idea of spraying ( I used WD-40 ) the carb while running, no change in engine speed.
additional observations:
after many, many pumps with the primer it'll start but only run for 1-2 seconds, does this 2-3 times before idling normal.
when warm starts fine.
in between cold and warm I've noticed it helps to hold throttle wide open to start.
float??
appeared to be working when I had it apart.
thoughts?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello namot, remove the air cleaner housing and put a straight edge across the area that sits on the carb. People have a tendency of over tightening the mounting nuts and warping the air cleaner housing enough that the primer is not working because of the air leakage. If your lucky, doubling the gaskets (#239) will correct the problem. If severely warped, a new air filter housing is usually needed to function correctly.

I used a flat file to remove the high spots and added a second gasket to repair a neighbors VLV on a Craftsman mower two years ago.


----------

